# Says surge pricing but there is none?



## phreakpulsar (Nov 29, 2014)

Where is surge pricing? I just took these photos 2 min ago.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

phreakpulsar said:


> Where is surge pricing? I just took these photos 2 min ago.


2 things - you may want to edit those photos - your plate is showing.

2nd - I checked both the driver app and the rider app, and I see no surge for the entire Chicago area.

Maybe your app is wonky.


----------



## phreakpulsar (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks. I edited the plate number out. And second, possibly. But I do get the feeling uber is ripping drivers off of surge pricing


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I assume you scrolled the map all through the reporting area?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

phreakpulsar said:


> Thanks. I edited the plate number out. And second, possibly. But I do get the feeling uber is ripping drivers off of surge pricing


Sucks to be the passengers.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

All that indication means is that there is some Surge somewhere in the area that you are able to collect work.

Surge is not always indicated by the red or yellow colour codes.

In fact in my experience they never go together.

The only way to find Surge areas is to zoom out in the Pax App and move the pin around and wait till the little Surge symbol show up down the bottom by the various service levels.


----------



## NEWUBER (Sep 5, 2014)

phreakpulsar said:


> Where is surge pricing? I just took these photos 2 min ago.


Yes, I am in Houston. I noticed this happened several times recently. I did scroll the map around and found no region red on map, but the surge bar shown underneath. Maybe just a bug of the app.


----------

